# Digitalocean KVM 512 MB (NY)



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

*Provider*: Digital Ocean
*Plan*: KVM 512mb VPS
*Price*: 5$ per month
*Location*: New York

*Purchased*: 03/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of Digital Ocean.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 2
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.0
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 1999.999
cache size : 4096 KB
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm rep_good nopl pni vmx cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips : 3999.99
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         502740 kB
MemFree:          392044 kB
Buffers:           10640 kB
Cached:            46556 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:            36188 kB
Inactive:          37328 kB
Active(anon):      16348 kB
Inactive(anon):      200 kB
Active(file):      19840 kB
Inactive(file):    37128 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:             0 kB
SwapFree:              0 kB
Dirty:                 8 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         16340 kB
Mapped:             7512 kB
Shmem:               232 kB
Slab:              18904 kB
SReclaimable:      10476 kB
SUnreclaim:         8428 kB
KernelStack:         576 kB
PageTables:         1880 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      251368 kB
Committed_AS:      59536 kB
VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
VmallocUsed:        1012 kB
VmallocChunk:   34359737347 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       32756 kB
DirectMap2M:      491520 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.517171 s, 260 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-04-20 14:30:30--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 92.9M/s   in 1.1s

2014-04-20 14:30:31 (92.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

Network:

traceroute dvhn.nl:


2 192.241.164.237 (192.241.164.237) 1.386 ms 1.376 ms 1.346 ms
3 192.241.164.249 (192.241.164.249) 0.329 ms 0.322 ms 0.306 ms
4 xe-0-3-0-21.r05.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.203.85) 0.768 ms 0.761 ms 0.923 ms
5 ae-1.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.68) 0.494 ms ae-7.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.165) 31.338 ms 0.527 ms
6 ae-9.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.149) 12.964 ms 6.547 ms 10.868 ms
7 ae-0.r21.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.5) 10.394 ms 10.385 ms 10.358 ms
8 ae-2.r23.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.145) 92.820 ms 88.377 ms 95.867 ms
9 ae-1.r03.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.147) 92.147 ms 90.572 ms 92.313 ms
10 bit-0.r01.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (81.20.69.254) 101.154 ms 100.788 ms 92.872 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk:


2 192.241.164.241 (192.241.164.241) 7.754 ms 7.738 ms 7.726 ms
3 xe-0-3-0-21.r05.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.203.85) 0.629 ms 0.646 ms 0.666 ms
4 ae-3.r06.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.205) 0.783 ms 0.920 ms 1.383 ms
5 be2914.ccr21.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.13.233) 1.050 ms 1.321 ms 1.236 ms
6 be2057.ccr22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.80.177) 1.220 ms be2059.mpd22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.1.221) 1.023 ms be2056.ccr21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.217) 1.550 ms
7 be2349.mpd21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.178) 89.113 ms be2347.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.142) 89.059 ms 90.610 ms
8 be2317.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.178) 90.433 ms be2314.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.72.254) 76.938 ms be2317.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.178) 90.553 ms
9 te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 75.883 ms 75.884 ms 83.365 ms
10 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 75.551 ms 75.621 ms 75.785 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de:


2 192.241.164.237 (192.241.164.237) 0.321 ms 0.327 ms 0.321 ms
3 nyk-b6-link.telia.net (62.115.35.101) 0.327 ms 0.322 ms 0.314 ms
4 nyk-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.254.35) 0.304 ms nyk-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.253.94) 0.717 ms 0.720 ms
5 hbg-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.247.122) 83.391 ms 83.399 ms 83.393 ms
6 hbg-b1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.81) 81.817 ms hbg-b1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.89) 83.450 ms hbg-b1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.83) 82.498 ms
7 vodafone-ic-136086-hbg-b1.c.telia.net (213.248.75.218) 83.431 ms 84.603 ms 83.560 ms
8 92.79.211.209 (92.79.211.209) 85.931 ms 89.882 ms 89.543 ms
9 92.79.202.50 (92.79.202.50) 89.712 ms 90.824 ms 90.808 ms
10 92.79.203.170 (92.79.203.170) 88.948 ms 89.025 ms 89.863 ms
11 188.111.149.118 (188.111.149.118) 93.069 ms 93.053 ms 93.044 ms
12 145.253.180.28 (145.253.180.28) 94.731 ms 95.253 ms 94.936 ms

*What services are running?*


MongoDB cluster node (shard)
Ruby cron jobs

*Support:*

Did not write a single ticket.

*Overall experience:*

Good uptime, good network and a good vps.

Their panel is offering the needed controls too:









And the final 3 seconds last for about 15 seconds:





And a non Java vnc client:



As I said on the Vultr review:

The DO droplet was not as fast as the Vultr one - but not slow at all.

Do does not support as much locations as Vultr.

Do does not support as much templates as Vultr.

But DO does offer real droplets.

You can manage your ssh keys:



And DO is offering two different datacenters on each location.

And DO is supporting templates right out of snapshots.

And DO is offering a rich API.



What is this all about?

Basically DO is supporting one great workflow:


Create ssh key for DO
Import ssh key to DO
Create one droplet with reference to ssh key
Install and configure everything
Create snapshot
Create API account
Automate the rest
You can create your own templates which do include a whole vps.

You can then attach defined groups of ssh keys automatically to a new vps.

You have an API which can handle just right about everything DO is offering.

So you are able to automate your deployments.

Just image a script that is checking your load of a MongoDB cluster.

This script would be able to create a new droplet (with template MongoDB cluster node) and 2 minutes later a new MongoDB server on Ubuntu is running.

Everything configured and you just have to login - even your ssh keys are allready set.

Failover heaven due to the two datacenters in one location thing of DO.

It is not that easy to compare DO and Vultr.

They are not the same, they even don't try to offer the same service.

As a private person who needs a solid box to test a new server/script I would prefer Vultr - the easy way to get a vps fast for a short or long amount of time.
They offer more templates on more locations - easy win.

But if I had to build a whole system enviroment with some servers and I do need that extra service (templates, ssh key management, API, ...) I would choose DO.
On that area DO is beyond any competitors... well if you have enough money you can go to Amazon/Microsoft.


----------



## yomero (Apr 20, 2014)

Man, your review titles say 256MB. For a moment I thought they were offering these new plans.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

yomero said:


> Man, your review titles say 256MB. For a moment I thought they were offering these new plans.


Allready contacted MannDude.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't say I really trust Vultr. There were a number of fairly serious bugs with billing among other things when it launched and while they have been fixed, I wonder what else could be lurking undiscovered. Dave_A hasn't been very professional either, and it doesn't really look mature when you have to insult your competitors in the ways that he has done.

I'm not sure about DO either. There was speculation it may be a bit of a 'pump and dump' but at the moment at least I have been happy with them. 100% power/network uptime in NYC since the maintenance a few months ago.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 20, 2014)

DO network not stable, I often get download speed about 50 KB/s.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 20, 2014)

Edited the title 

Looking good @wlanboy!  Thanks a ton!


----------

